

Happy Birthday Steve Wozniak - benreyes

Today is Woz's birthday. Co-founder of Apple and inventor of  the first personal computer.<p>Woz first showed off his home-built computer, the Apple I, at Silicon Valley's Homebrew Computer Club in 1976. He brought out the first low-cost personal computers to have color, sound, hi-res graphics, and floppy disks.<p>I think all of us here have someway or another been touched by Woz's early work. So cheers to you Woz, Happy Birthday! You are truly an inspiration.
======
brackin
Happy Birthday Steve, his inovation and mentality is inspiring and his
Segway's are awesome. (Gotta love Segways).

